# My cockatiels crest is different.



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi. I just thought I would post something and see if anyone else has seen anything similar. I got my cockatiel Rafiki about 3 weeks ago and he's doing great. Eats and plays with his toys and friend Sky my parakeet. I noticed when I got him his crest looked a little weird. Some of his crest feathers were curved down. I figured it was from him being scared so I decided to wait awhile until he settled in then see if things have changed. Well, he seems to be doing great and settled in, but his crest is the same. It doesn't seem to bother him and it's not sticky or anything. Even when he's happy or interested in something and his crest goes up theirs still those few feathers that stay down. I think it makes him look a little different. Anyways I was just wondering if anyone has seen this before.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He's just having what they call it "a bad crest day".  

It's nothing to worry about, most if not all Cockatiels have them.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm sure when he has his next molt his new ones will grow back nicely  I wouldnt worry at all.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

My boy, Paris has a little curl at the top of his crest that never goes away. I adore it, it's so cute.


----------



## HappyWDWCampers (Jan 3, 2010)

I think it looks adorable! I love how yellow his face and crest are!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It could be if he was with other tiels another tiel may have overpreened it. or if a perch was too high in the cage he could have been too close to the cage top and the crest feathers got damaged from going thru the cage top. sometimes a nutritional defeciency can cause crest feathers to look like that. many times supplements like Brewers yeast helps. 

Also, as others posted, with a molt the new feathers may come in normal.


----------

